# Help on beach Reds



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

In the last two weeks I've seen more Reds cruising the beach than ever before . So help me if you can, I have lead fish w/the fly, thrown early when I see them coming and begin stripping right as they pass, thrown in front of and into schools and started stripping, slow, then fast, sometime even pause and strip, and I have caught a few, but damn few compared to what I've thrown at. A few spook but most just keep right on past and cruise by like they saw nothing.

Does anybody consistently catch sighted Reds from the beach or is this just how it is or what am I missing? Last two days the surf has been a bit rough so I've let them be, but soon as I can I want at least one more shot at 'em before I go N for a bit.

I want to try one of those Game Changer patterns I've tied up because last time I went one ate a Lady fish I was bringing in leaving only a head. Although my game changer is only 5 inches it looks similar to a little lady and they do have great action, I've tried almost every other fly you can imagine. I've avoid the game changer thinking it would be a pain to cast, but gave it a go on the 10wt off the dock yesterday and it was no big deal to get it out there where it need to be. The only fish I've caught ate a Mole Crab pattern but many have not given it a 2nd look.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Sometimes they just simply aren't eating. Try a weighted olive wooly bugger and don't strip it at first, just let it sink. Then strip it once.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Im working on your pm right now.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

timeflies said:


> Im working on your pm right now.


 I have the same issue timeflies. If you have some insight, plz share.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be home Wednesday if anyone wants to walk the beaches or wade some flats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandbarFlies (Jul 23, 2014)

Try something small but heavy with small hops on the bottom. All white clouser should have more success when the fish are spooky.


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Not trying to highjack the thread but I'm headed down that way Tuesday with the family and will only get to do some surf fishing early mornings while they sleep in. I have not done much surf casting, never caught anything when I did, but plan on sling a few flies anyway.
Other than the all white clouser and the olive wooley what are some standard surf flies I could try to up my odds?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

the thread is done anyway, most clouser will catch fish out there, mole crab patterns, crab patterns, seducers. Schminows, Chernobyl crab, deceivers, gotchya fly, crazy Charlie, etc,etc. Have fun!


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Take some poppers, small, heavy yellow and pink patterns to fish deeper for pompano, take heavier leader for toothy fish.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Purple Squirrel said:


> Thanks


 
Hey is this the Purple Squirrel from the Sypsey?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FurBurger said:


> Take some poppers, small, heavy yellow and pink patterns to fish deeper for pompano, take heavier leader for toothy fish.


 
P/S F/B makes a good point, I tie in a shock tippet of 30# fluoro and still get bit off at times. Even Lady fish will reek havoc on light leaders and you will catch Lady fish.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be home Wednesday. Slinging shrimps and clousers every morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I'd love to join, but I'm chasing Chinook in Oregon.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That's sounds enjoyable as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep the one and, I hope, only Purple Squirrel.
Heading down for a few days at the beach with the wife, daughter and 1yr old grandson. Doubt I get to do more than some early morning surf casting before babysitting while the women folk layout or shop. I did just get back from a guys weekend of yak fishing at Port St. Joe/Mexico Beach so I can't complain to much. 
After the disappointment fishing Cape San Blas and catching a dink spec, tiny flounder and a toad fish while breaking 2 rods I'll welcome getting bitten off by some lady fish. 
I did see where there was a Redfish tournament at San Roc next weekend, y'all guys hiring it up?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FurBurger said:


> I'd love to join, but I'm chasing Chinook in Oregon.


We'll need a report on this too, I'm a little jealous. 

I'm sure it is nice a cool too :yes:!! On the FLY? Lets see some fish porn FB!!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> We'll need a report on this too, I'm a little jealous.
> 
> I'm sure it is nice a cool too :yes:!! On the FLY? Lets see some fish porn FB!!


Getting married Saturday. Not much fishing (none) until next week… The salmon will be thick in a few weeks. Will report back.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FurBurger said:


> Getting married Saturday. Not much fishing (none) until next week… The salmon will be thick in a few weeks. Will report back.


Well congratulations to you and your bride! Looking forward to the scoop I love it out there :yes:.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Went scouting today - didn't have a rod, but watched several native dudes net a few chinook salmon from their rickety deathtrap scaffolds… In 2 weeks there will be a few native deaths reported. Happens every year.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Well congratulations to you and your bride! Looking forward to the scoop I love it out there :yes:.


Thanks!!!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I got a chance to go out for a little bit yesterday. Water was clear, whiting were everywhere. I think I'll be going early Monday. Hopefully these mornings stay the same no wind conditions. I'll move to the sand bar when the winds start.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I got 2 hours today, lady fish wouldn't quit..... I got fed up with them. I threw at the same red for 5minutes. He just didn't want anything to do with it. But he stayed around the same little Eddie for nearly an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

